# Mondial questions



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,
We have just traded in my Fifer for a 2010 Swift Mondial RL. Only had 1 night away to try it out and apart from forgetting to close the drain valves when filling etc everything went well and we are pleased with our new toy!
However there are a couple of things I could do with information on. The first is the Truma Combi 4 Frost Control Safety/Drain valve? I have looked all over the Truma compartment and can't see anything resembling what is shown in the handbook! There is a manual dump valve on the cold water inlet which I didn't initially have closed and wondered where all my water had gone!!!
The second thing is - there is a switch in the wardrobe (which looks identical to the light switches in the 'van) which doesn't seem to do anything. Anybody any ideas?
Any info would be appreciated - especially on the Truma valve as we live in the (still) frozen north and would hate to damage the Truma due to frost.
Thanks Tom.

I will eventually change my avatar!


----------



## Ven (Aug 12, 2008)

Dave tells me the valve you have found is the safety valve and will open automatically if it gets cold enough.

The switch is for the Fridge is it's the same as our previous Mondial (I need to change our avatar!). It switches it to 12 v which in our van ran only off the engine battery or 240 v as it was an electric only fridge.

We have just traded in our Mondial after a full year living & travelling in it and we were sad to see 'Monty' go but we needed a fixed bed after 11 months making it up daily every single day!

Hope that helps.


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Ven. The valve I have found is the manual one. It is just a T-piece with a through connection and the other to the outside world. The spring loaded switch is either in the flat position which lets water to the Truma or in the vertical position to direct it to the outside. It is the same as is fitted to the Truma Ultrastore (judging by the instruction manual) and nothing like the one shown in the Combi manual.
Tom


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

*2010 Mondial RL Truma Frost Control(safety/drain valve)*

Hi,
I PM'd Swift last night asking about this valve and had a reply from Dave this morning. The 2010 Mondial RL with the Truma combi4 has the manual drain valve fitted and not the Frost Control(safety/drain valve).

Tom


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have another Mondial question but first I think the switch in the wardrobe is for the fridge. I'm not sure though as I only collected mine today.

My question is where is the jack and device that lowers the spare wheel. The handbook says its under the front seat but not in mine.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks TandH,

I have a Vantage Max RL and also could not find the automatic dump switch shown in the Truma manual. 

I used the manual switch to drain down the system (at least I hoped it did) over the winter, but was still unsure why I could not find the auto dump valve. 

I will now sleep better tonight knowing I can give up the search.

David


----------

